# Who makes Dish's receivers? Is the 721 and 921 still made by them?



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

I know Bell express vu and dish network use the same receivers. I always thought dish made their own which now i know isn't true. Any idea who makes them, and if the 721 and 921 are still being made by the same company?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

AFAIK all E* and Bell receivers are still manufactured by Sanmina SCI Corp


----------

